# Easy Walk harness



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Goodmorning









I saw reference to the Easy Walk harness on the boards here, but now I can't find the post







so here is a link to the product instead. Hopefully the poster will see this and respond or someone else who's used this harness, anyone w/info is welcome to yakk w/me on this.

http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/serv...ll_13272_13977_

The original poster (for the post I can't find) mentioned this harness and said he/she'd been having some good results. 

I would have to order this, but yesterday I saw another (different manufacturer) one at Walmart:

http://www.yuppiepuppy.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=YPUS1008

So thought, what the heck, I'll give it a try and it turned out to be a joke. There was absolutely no less pulling using this harness. It's going back to Walmart this morning.

I'm thinking if this one didn't work, why would another one based on the same principal? Input anyone?

PS: I did just find some customer reviews for it at the petco.com site. There were like 9 or so reviews all very complimentary EXCEPT for one that mentioned how it snapped in half when used on a Husky. Now I'm wondering if this might not be a good idea for a bigger dog?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Upon further study, I think I see the difference. The one I tried still has a collar effect, the Easy Walk is down below and doesn't go around the neck. Plus it's got some kind of tightening effect that supposed to "turn" the dog when they pull. Now my concern is the snap/break when used on a Husky









I just thought of an idea. Someone who's used this collar can probably answer. What if I also put their regular collar on and used one of those shortie "coupler" type thingies so that the leash could attach to both?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I tried the Easy Walk Harness on my husky. Before he came to live with us, he was a sled dog. I didn't like the EWH and returned it. I couldn't get it to fit right and I was afraid he would either break away or somehow slip out of it. 

When I went on a road trip to buy LJ the Ruffwear Webmaster Harness, I decided to get one for the husky. He still pulls when I walk him with LJ - he wants to be the lead dog. But he's managable. The harness is very secure.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, considering his "job" before you got him, I guess in that case I would not be surprised. The reviews that I've read, now including the petsmart.com site as well, are 99% favorable and even glowing. 

I've watched a couple of videos on fitting it and using it, seems simple enough. I'm anxious to try it, just trying to decide if I REALLY wanna drive 35mi one way to go buy a couple. It's flippin' freezin' cold out there! Supposed to warm up by tonight and so I know if I don't go get them I'll be sorry because then I know it will be another walk from ****. How I want to just enjoy a casual walk w/my dogs without constantly having to try to make them walk next to me. There's all kinds of ice out there, easy for me to slip and fall. Easier yet w/them pulling me.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I've been using an EasyWalk harness on my GSD for 5 months or so. I've got to order a new one as she has just about outgrown the one she's in now. It's worked quite well for us.

Another option would be the Sensation harness--same principle as the EasyWalk.

~Kristin


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, balakai! I got 2 EW's ordered about an hour ago, probably just about the same time you posted I hit the ORDER button. Decided I didn't feel safe enough driving that far in the cold and on some icy roads. Plus I saved probably $15 not including the cost of gasoline by ordering







online. I sure hope this works! It does look just like the Sensation harness.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, I drove 60 miles one way in Boston rush hour traffic to get the Ruff Wear harnesses. How bad could 35 miles one way in the freezing cold be?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Normally, it's not. But I'm a fair weather driver and don't do icy roads.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've used an Easy Walk on 2 of my 3 dogs with success. For this tool, fit is everything, and there are some dogs that the EW just doesn't fit right. It's got to be tight and the chest strap needs to be in the right place. For me, if I think it's *too* tight, it's just right.

This is how I like mine to fit. Ideally the chest strap would be a little higher but I didn't want to go a size down b/c he'd outgrow it in weeks. Again, it is tight, much tighter than how you'd fit a flat collar or a regular nylon harness.









For my adult dog who is not so reliable off leash, I did make my own little attachment that connected his Easy Walk to his regular collar as backup.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dallas has had one for years, it is what it is, a tool. I like it because he is a puller and would pull so hard he would choke himself. I had much better success with the halti to teach him not to pull. That said, we still use the harness when we go to the park and trust me when I tell you it is very reliable, Dallas took off after some deer one day, the synthetic leather lead he was on snapped, not the harness. All I can say is thank god he is a velcro dog! He got across the meadow and realized I was not there and forgot all about the deer!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

bmass01 - what a GORGEOUS dog! and Liesje your pup is beautiful, love the look on his face! 

Thanks for the pics and info. I have watched a couple of videos about fitting the harness, and will watch it again when they come as a refresher before I put it on them.

I was right, I was sorry I didn't go to the store where I could have gotten them on Sunday and when we walked that night, I was in tears and so frustrated because of the pulling. I got so mad at Nissa that I bent down and hissed loudly "are you really THAT stupid?" I do NOT understand why she can be so smart with other things and so dumb about pulling when she's been corrected a hundred million times. I mean how hard it is to figure out that when I pull on this thing around my neck it's uncomfortable and Mom pulls me back or we turn in circles. If I don't pull on this thing around my neck we just walk. What is it that makes them so bullheaded about pulling on a collar?

But on the other hand, they only had the black in the store and I had my heart set on blue for Riley and red for Nissa so that they'd match the leashes I already have. Yeah, I know, I know ... it's just a thing with me. People are afraid of them and I just think black makes them more fearful to people, so a little color can't hurt and they look so nice in their respective colors <g>

This morn I dug into my closet and found the halties that I'd purchased like a year or so ago that they didn't like and that really didn't STOP the pulling. I figured it was worth a try and I was in a mood of "To bad so sad if you don't like it, you'll get used to it!" and "it's not THAT bad" and it HAS to be better than choking on a collar, being pulled back, stopping and starting all the time and turning in circles so that I look like a big dope that can't make up her minds which way to go. I'd just HAD IT, period. I can't go on hating and dreading walking them. I want to enjoy it. I can't imagine they're really enjoying it either. 

So, after some fighting with Nissa's halty (she's grown quite a bit since I got them) to make it fit right, off we went for a short walk. It wasn't perfect but it was a HECKUVA lot better than it has been. I actually had a smile/grin on my face! They tried a few times to get them off, they don't like them. I'm not fond of the look because they do tend to give the appearance of a muzzle and that of course makes people afraid, too. For now, this will do. Should be only a couple days until the harnesses get here.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Why thank you! Good luck with what ever method you choose.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have one on Risa (though not for training her to not pull--hers is so I have better control when she's reactive). When I'm worried about her possibly getting loose if the Easy Walk were to break, I will put on her Martingale collar as well and hook both to the leash:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I got the harnesses tonight when I got up so I've not had a chance to use them other than very briefly, I'm working on the fit right now. I don't think I have Nissa's snug enough as she was still pulling.

I'm impressed w/the heavy duty plastic buckle







although I would prefer some kind of metal. What can I say, I'm paranoid but this buckle is quite a bit heavier-duty than others I've seen









The one problem I'm running into is that with the longer hair it's getting caught when I try to buckle. This is going to take some practice. If anyone's run into this and come up with a simple fix I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI have one on Risa (though not for training her to not pull--hers is so I have better control when she's reactive). When I'm worried about her possibly getting loose if the Easy Walk were to break, I will put on her Martingale collar as well and hook both to the leash:


This would be great if it gives better control under reactive circumstances! I already LOVE that even if they are pulling, it's not on their necks









I'm not quite sure I can figure out from your photo, would you be able to give a brief explanation of how you hook both to one leash? Is there some kind of connector that goes from the harness to the neck collar?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Here, this might be more clear. Here is the Martingale/Easy Walk combo:








You can also do it with a normal flat collar. I just prefer the Martingale since it is a bit longer:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you, Jamie!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomThe one problem I'm running into is that with the longer hair it's getting caught when I try to buckle. This is going to take some practice. If anyone's run into this and come up with a simple fix I'd love to hear it.


Practice!







I have never had any problems with the buckles. They are nice and heavy.


----------

